# GeoManGear battery recall update



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

Yesterday I received in the mail my official notice of GeoManGear's MagicShine battery recall. There's an online claim form which requires a PIN that's on the letter. At the end of the online process there's a claim form to print, which must be signed and mailed, accompanied by either the battery itself or a a certification from a battery recycling center that you have disposed of the old one. There's a link to a list of battery recycling centers, and there are lots of them (Radio Shack, Home Depot, others -- 33 locations within 10 miles of my house, a good thing to know, actually). 

I'll let you all know how the process proceeds. Hopefully it won't take too long, but they have repeatedly cautioned that they can't afford to send out all the batteries at once. It's nice to see a small business trying hard to do the right thing. I will go out of my way to patronize them and spread the word.

I'm glad that the winter commute season is over, so being without the light for a while is not a big deal.


----------



## robwh9 (Sep 2, 2004)

*Can you mail the batteries?*

I got the letters (2 battery packs) yesterday too. Can you mail them? Might they burn down the Post Office?


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

robwh9 said:


> I got the letters (2 battery packs) yesterday too. Can you mail them? Might they burn down the Post Office?


The online guidance says to send them either UPS, with a label that says the contains LiIon batters, or Postal Service, and tell the clerk what's in the box.

Seemed simpler and cheaper to me to go to a recycling center, then mail the letter. Especially when I saw how convenient the re-cyc places are. You have to pick the mail or re-cyc option when you do the online process, so it will print the appropriate form.

As for burning down the P.O., I keep in mind that they had 3 reported fires in 19,500 packs, and the fact that I've continued to use mine without incident for more than a year. But I suppose it's a hypothetical concern.


----------



## BryanSayer (Sep 22, 2009)

I've opted to mail mine back. You have to get the letter signed if you go to a recycling center, but I confess I didn't even look to see where they are.


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

BryanSayer said:


> I've opted to mail mine back. You have to get the letter signed if you go to a recycling center, but I confess I didn't even look to see where they are.


I was a little surprised at how many of these places there are. At least five within a 5-minute bike ride of my house. Good to know when I have batteries to toss. Might as well keep them out of the landfill. And in this case, might as well save a couple bucks on postage.


----------



## rfrancisco (Feb 2, 2004)

Got my letter yesterday and will take it to a local recycle site, found 15+ site within a 5 mile radius of my home. Thanks GeoMan.


----------



## ElvisMerckx (Oct 11, 2002)

Any of you received your replacement battery yet? I sent my form in 3 weeks ago and still no battery.


----------



## JoelS (Aug 25, 2008)

No, net yet.


----------



## KWL (Jan 31, 2005)

Got my replacement battery today. Just in time for a possible very late night at work in a couple of weeks. 

I know this recall stressed GeoMan Gear. They've done well considering their limited resources.


----------



## Ridgetop (Mar 1, 2005)

Still waiting for mine. I mailed 2 in but never received any notice that they received them. Hopefully all is going all right.


----------



## ElvisMerckx (Oct 11, 2002)

I received mine last week. One minor negative: It's a bigger battery than the old one and doesn't have a bag/case -- it just straps on. 

One big positive: It's brand new.

Thanks, GeoMan!


----------



## tarwheel2 (Jul 7, 2005)

I took my MS batteries to a local reycling center and mailed in the form. However, I just did that a week ago because I wasn't in a big rush since my commute is all in daylight now. As long as I get the replacements within the next month or so, I'm OK.


----------



## pmf (Feb 23, 2004)

Did any of you guys get any communication from geoman after you sent your batteries in? Something to the effect of "we got your battery, a new one is coming soon". I didn't get any message from them. Frankly, I was on the fence about sending it because mine worked fine. It's good to hear that some folks are actually getting replacements.


----------



## bigskychuck (Jul 14, 2008)

I too was on the fence about parting w/ my old one, b/c it worked great, but I did recycle it. I didn't receive a notice from GeoManGear that they had received my paperwork before receiving the new battery a couple of weeks ago.

Charlie


----------



## MerckxMad (Jan 22, 2004)

I got my replacement battery last week after about a month's wait. It's comforting to see that this small company did the right thing and actually followed through on a recall instead of walking away. For the price, it's a great light. I was a little bummed that the replacement battery is in a large plastic case with a strap.


----------



## Fogdweller (Mar 26, 2004)

Still waiting for mine. Been 5 weeks. (Mailed May 1, posted this June 7)

>> Got my battery in the mail yesterday (7/21)!! Good timing since I was just about to buy one and give up on the recall. Still might pick up a battery to keep at work as a backup.


----------



## wipeout (Jun 6, 2005)

Recycled per instructions 2 months ago, sent in form to GeoMan - no response yet. Still waiting and using a slowly dying L&M li-ion light.


----------



## wipeout (Jun 6, 2005)

We have had a huge response to the recall. There are multiple steps involved after the recall administrator receives a claim form, from verifying the name, address, PIN and number of batteries against our order database, to scanning and attaching the signed claim form to the database that is provided to the U.S. Consumer Products Safety Commission, to creating the XML data format to handle the shipping aspect of this process.

Based on the expert’s best estimates of batteries needed for the recall, we placed our first order for our custom designed, fully tested battery packs in January and received these packs in late April. The claims filed have greatly exceeded the estimates and we have placed our next order for batteries to continue fulfilling claims. Unfortunately, we have recently learned that the Japanese natural disasters have seriously affected the supply of the Panasonic cells used in our battery packs and the production time has increased from six weeks to sixteen weeks.

Because Geomangear is a small, family owned company we must rely on sales to support this very expensive recall program (now in excess of $750,000). This means that we must continue in business selling bike equipment so that we can order and send more batteries to customers who have filed claims.

All of these issues affect when you will receive your replacement battery. We are trying our best but this process will take time. Unfortunately we are not able to predict when you will receive your replacement battery pack(s)
Thanks,
Geomangear Team


----------



## rfrancisco (Feb 2, 2004)

Just receive my new battery today, slightly heavier then the orginal. Will be charging it up for a night ride later. Mailed my form in April 21 less than 2 months wait. Thanks GeoMan


----------



## mad max (Mar 22, 2009)

*Have Not Received My Replacements Yet*

US Postal Services show delivery of my returned-recalled cells to Geoman on 4/27/11.

No sign of replacements yet.

I am really hoping to see the replacements soon as days now are getting shorter.

These are great lights for the price, but not so good without having a battery now.


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

Haven't received mine yet, either. Hopefully soon. My son, who is an electronics geek, rigged up his own pack from a battery pack for radio-controlled airplanes. Substantially cheaper than the dedicated bike versions.


----------



## apatron (Aug 6, 2010)

Been waiting a couple of months now as well. I emailed and their auto-reply states lead time has been pushed out to something like 16 weeks for the recall battery replacements


----------



## Spudzie (Apr 17, 2007)

Im still waiting on my replacement battery


----------



## pmf (Feb 23, 2004)

Still waiting as well. Sent mine in on May 2. I like that light alot -- even recommended them to friends, but I'm not going to buy a new one.


----------



## wipeout (Jun 6, 2005)

Yeah, still nothing for me either after more than 3 months - an I had 2 of these suckers. Live and learn, you get what you pay for...


----------



## MRM1 (Sep 13, 2008)

Here it is now mid Aug. Recall Web site says on 7/15 32% of recall packs shipped. On 7/20 35% shipped. Guess I am in the last 33%. 

Recall Timeline : GeoMan Gear

Problem is, I shipped my 2 packs in Early May, got a tracking number, and the tracking indicated the packs were delivered to the PO Box - not no notice of who got them. AND I have no indication that anyone even have my packs or if I will ever see my replacement packs - No verification from Geoman - No response to my emails. Tired of waiting, I just spent $38 on ebay for a new replacement pack. Look for it on the cheap on ebay if I ever see my recall replacements.


----------



## pmf (Feb 23, 2004)

MRM1 said:


> Here it is now mid Aug. Recall Web site says on 7/15 32% of recall packs shipped. On 7/20 35% shipped. Guess I am in the last 33%.
> 
> Recall Timeline : GeoMan Gear
> 
> Problem is, I shipped my 2 packs in Early May, got a tracking number, and the tracking indicated the packs were delivered to the PO Box - not no notice of who got them. AND I have no indication that anyone even have my packs or if I will ever see my replacement packs - No verification from Geoman - No response to my emails. Tired of waiting, I just spent $38 on ebay for a new replacement pack. Look for it on the cheap on ebay if I ever see my recall replacements.


Hell, I didn't even get a tracking number. USPA confirmed delivery on May 2 and I've heard nothing since. Where did you find battery packs on ebay? What do you search for?


----------



## tarwheel2 (Jul 7, 2005)

I sent in my forms in late May and recycled the batteries locally. Still no word from Geoman. Not a peep. 

Re-installed my L&M Stella light on my commuter bike this week. Mornings are starting to get dark again.


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

MRM1 said:


> Here it is now mid Aug. Recall Web site says on 7/15 32% of recall packs shipped. On 7/20 35% shipped. Guess I am in the last 33%..


I think those numbers are cumulative, not in addition to the earlier numbers: i.e., 32% shipped by 7/15, another 3% the next week, for 35% total. So as of 7/20 you (like me) were in the last 65%. That was 4 weeks ago, so hopefully we're getting close. I recycled the batteries locally and sent in the confirmation form about May 1.


----------



## JohnnyTooBad (Apr 5, 2004)

I sent my claim form back to Geoman in under a week, and have nothing to show for it. I took my batteries to Sears Auto for disposal and sign-off of the form.

Luckily, I have a couple of 7.2v NiMh battery packs for a remote control car, and just needed to modify a spare connector to use them, but they are big and heavy. I want my battery. It's been way too long. I think Geoman screwed up when he only went with one vendor to get replacements from. He knew approx how many battery packs he would need. He should have contracted with multiple vendors.


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

JohnnyTooBad said:


> I think Geoman screwed up when he only went with one vendor to get replacements from. He knew approx how many battery packs he would need. He should have contracted with multiple vendors.


That's not the reason for the delay. They explain on the website. It's a cashflow thing. They're shipping them as fast as they can afford to buy them.


----------



## Kurious Oranj (Oct 11, 2009)

I got mine a few weeks ago. It took a few months. It is a bit bulky but looks like a solid battery. So far, no problems... (hasn't exploded yet).


----------



## MRM1 (Sep 13, 2008)

pmf said:


> Hell, I didn't even get a tracking number. USPA confirmed delivery on May 2 and I've heard nothing since. Where did you find battery packs on ebay? What do you search for?


Here is the ebayer I bought my pack from. Supposedly this is the recall replacement battery for the Geoman MS lights. Shipping was fast, works fine.
eBay - New & used electronics, cars, apparel, collectibles, sporting goods & more at low prices


----------



## MVClyde (Nov 16, 2009)

Update from the Geoman site today:

UPDATE (8/22/2011) - More Geomangear recall batteries arriving this week. Recall battery shipments can resume. Recall administrator will be contacting all customers by email this week who have filed and returned claims, to confirm that their claim has been received.

Estimated ETA:
For claims received and validated by June 15, 2011, batteries will be shipped out by October 31st.
For claims received and validated after June 15, 2011, batteries will be shipped out by December 31st.


----------



## MRM1 (Sep 13, 2008)

Oct 31 ?!? .... Hey just in time for the switch back from Daylight Savings Time - Nov 6. Yeah, I guessing I will need light way before that. Glad I got a back up battery.


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

I received the following two days ago:



> Please disregard this email if you have already received your recall battery replacement(s).
> 
> We really apologize for the length of time this recall process is taking. We had planned to get batteries to everyone before the days started getting shorter and lights were needed for riding. But best intentions don't always work out.
> 
> ...


----------



## tarwheel2 (Jul 7, 2005)

I finally got an update from the Geoman, the same one as MVClyde. Sounds like my new batteries should be shipped by Oct. 31. Not a problem since I already bought a new light system last winter. I've got two Magicshine lights and plan to sell at least one of them when I get the new batteries.


----------



## MVClyde (Nov 16, 2009)

Mine should ship by Oct 31st. I'm seriously thinking about buying a back-up light set to use until I get my replacement battery. It's getting close to the time I'll need them in the morning.


----------



## MRM1 (Sep 13, 2008)

MVClyde said:


> Mine should ship by Oct 31st. I'm seriously thinking about buying a back-up light set to use until I get my replacement battery. It's getting close to the time I'll need them in the morning.


Why not just buy a battery?
eBay - New & used electronics, cars, apparel, collectibles, sporting goods & more at low prices


----------



## MVClyde (Nov 16, 2009)

MRM1 said:


> Why not just buy a battery?
> eBay - New & used electronics, cars, apparel, collectibles, sporting goods & more at low prices


Nice price.....and tempting......but I'm leery of low cost, eBay batteries. Probably no big deal, but I've had trouble with them in the past (not the one you linked, but others).


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

My batteries arrived today. The attachment system looks pretty slick and simple.


----------



## JohnnyTooBad (Apr 5, 2004)

My battery also arrived today (1 day after JCavilla's). Obviously, a shipment of them just went out. Hopefully more of the folks will be getting batteries shortly. And just in time too, as the morning commutes are starting to be a bit dark. 

But I have to say, this battery pack feels substantially heavier than the old one. It feels just as heavy as my 6-"C" cell NiMh packs. Probably due to the added electronics inside and the hard plastic shell. Luckily, I'm not a weight weenie, but those that are may have a bit of heartburn.

Looking forward to seeing how many commutes I can get out of this thing, running my head and tail lights.


----------



## MRM1 (Sep 13, 2008)

got mine yesterday.


----------



## pmf (Feb 23, 2004)

MRM1 said:


> got mine yesterday.


Me too. I sent it back May 2, so about 4 months. I frankly didn't think I'd ever get it. Pleasantly surprised with Geoman. It's a good light at a good price. And they followed through with the recall.


----------



## KWL (Jan 31, 2005)

pmf said:


> Me too. I sent it back May 2, so about 4 months. I frankly didn't think I'd ever get it. Pleasantly surprised with Geoman. It's a good light at a good price. And they followed through with the recall.


Right. They are a small company struggling with the huge recall. I'm pleased to see they are staying in there.


----------



## Yowman (Nov 6, 2005)

*Geoman*

Got mine last week. Given the Geoman's small size and how much this is costing them, I gotta' be impressed with their effort. 

A few weeks ago I saw they were offering an upgrade to 6 Ah for $20 for rebate customers. Unfortunately, I did not act quickly enough. Keep your eyes open in case they get more.


----------



## whoiswes (Aug 22, 2010)

Got my replacement last night. Smaller than I thought, and the new mounting strap and baseplate secure the battery much better to my top tube.

Snapped a few pics for comparison (I had a second battery that I kept as it still worked fine - the first had died on me).


----------



## MUKAMOmember (Sep 24, 2011)

I'm glad I didn't have to go through the long wait of getting replacement batteries, since I bought a MagicShine clone through DealExtreme for half the price. It took 3 weeks to arrive at our door, but it was worth it. So far, so good. I plan on purchasing another if I feel I have a need.


----------



## J dude (Mar 11, 2009)

*I got one too!*

I recived mine earlier this week, 5 months wait. I sent two only one came back , hopefully I will get the second repacment after everyone else gets ONE. Same as the dinner table no seconds till everyone... 

Thanks Geoman


----------



## Natedogz (Aug 25, 2010)

whoiswes said:


> Got my replacement last night. Smaller than I thought, and the new mounting strap and baseplate secure the battery much better to my top tube.
> 
> Snapped a few pics for comparison (I had a second battery that I kept as it still worked fine - the first had died on me).


Nice, new battery looks even better, smaller, and attaches same way as my NiteRider light's battery! Printed my form, but need to take battery in to recycle center, get signed off and mailed.


----------



## tarwheel2 (Jul 7, 2005)

My Magicshine replacement batteries (2) just arrived yesterday from Geoman after submitting my recall forms in late May or early June. I really like the new battery so far as it is much easier to attach and more compact than the old ones. Can't speak to the run times because I've only used it for one 55--minute commute so far.

I've been using a Light & Motion Stella 300 as a replacement since January, and was surprised that the Magicshine doesn't seem any brighter. I'm sure the MS puts out more lumens, but the L&M beam is more concentrated where you need it, so it seems just as bright. However, the Stella cost twice as much as the MS. I will probably just keep the Stella on one bike and the L&M on another as I regularly commute on two different bikes.

Despite the long wait, I have to give Geoman credit for standing behind their products. I am sure they are taking a big hit financially by replacing all of the defective batteries. I would definitely do business with them again.


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

tarwheel2 said:


> My Magicshine replacement batteries (2) just arrived yesterday from Geoman after submitting my recall forms in late May or early June. I really like the new battery so far as it is much easier to attach and more compact than the old ones. Can't speak to the run times because I've only used it for one 55--minute commute so far.again.


I've been using the new battery for about 3 weeks, and runtime seems acceptable, comparable to the old one. I run it on the fast-flicker mode most of the time, which seems to have an average output (and, presumably, power use) comparable to the medium setting. I haven't tested it to full battery depletion, but I have run it for 3 hours before the indicator goes to the red (<50%) level, so >3 hours on high sounds accurate.

I also like the new attachment system. I wrapped a piece of old inner tube around the frame tube where I strap the battery on, to provide more friction and a little elasticity, and it has been very stable.

Kudos to Geomangear.


----------



## SkiDiver (Nov 24, 2004)

Looks like I have a while longer to wait (currently Dec. 15), but I'm glad to know folks are starting to receive their replacements. I just wish I hadn't dithered so long (until late June or early July) to take the battery in for disposal and sign-off at Staples.


----------



## Kurious Oranj (Oct 11, 2009)

I have used the new battery for a few weeks now and the run time seems comparable with the old one. One thing I have noticed however. After about 20 - 30 min on the highest output the battery indicator turns red like the battery is about to become empty. Still it runs for another 2 hours or so. I contacted GeoMan Gear and they informed me that the battery indicator on at least some of the light units did not work with the new battery which is OK with me.

I was on a 2 hr ride last night and noticed that as the battery was fading, instead of the light dying out, it switched from being completely dead to highest output to a flicker in rapid succession. I can't recall the old battery ever doing that.

Apart for those relatively minor things, the new battery seems to be fine.


----------



## KWL (Jan 31, 2005)

Kurious Oranj said:


> One thing I have noticed however. After about 20 - 30 min on the highest output the battery indicator turns red like the battery is about to become empty. Still it runs for another 2 hours or so. I contacted GeoMan Gear and they informed me that the battery indicator on at least some of the light units did not work with the new battery which is OK with me.


Good to know. Mine does that as well.


----------



## Bonesbrigade (Nov 3, 2011)

I just received mine yesterday, but only got 1, but I was supposed to get two. I emailed them immediately and they got back to me today apologizing and said they'd ship the other one right away. Better late than never. This must be a crazy process for them.


----------



## Ridgetop (Mar 1, 2005)

Got mine. Work beautiful and have tested them down near freezing without any issues. Kudos to Magicshine and I'll shortly be ordering another set for my wife. It's companies like this that will definitely keep repeat business from me!


----------



## Skippy_S (Nov 4, 2011)

My timing is lousy, daylight savings and winter, but I must get off my butt and get mine submitted.


----------

